# Skid Solo



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's something a little different- The Tiger/Scorcher Skid Solo comics. Also, these are the four variations that I know about of the Aurora F1/Skid Solo McLaren. The two on the left are The 'Aurora F1", really only difference is tampo locations, most notably on the rear wing and the gearbox is painted yellow on one and silver on the other; two on the right are "Skid Solo" with and without scoop. If anybody has or knows where I can find a Skid Solo cube let me know, they were only released in Europe and I have not been able to track one down.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Neat stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Great stuff! Keep posting!:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great collection!!!

Is he any relation to Skid Mark???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

out of Skid Rowe and Han Solo


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Han Solo*

part of M. Falcon
played by
custom 440x2 tyco from Wes.


----------

